# So my girlfriend is stronger than me



## GuitaristOfHell (Oct 13, 2011)

I figured this out in two ways.

We were listening to this and we thought we could playfully fight. Next thing I know she picks me up, throws me, I'm hitting my bed then bouncing into the wall... and I thought it was because she caught me off guard ( she still did )

Marines came into my school today and they had rewards for how many pushups you got... she got a little over 50..... That being said guess who's hitting the Gym harder now. This guy! 
Thought I'd share the abuse she makes me go through (joking)


----------



## caskettheclown (Oct 13, 2011)

Your girlfriend sounds like she is in shape  Thats not a bad thing, just don't piss her off


----------



## niffnoff (Oct 13, 2011)

Another thread on your girlfriend... dude your ass is getting owned.... AGAIN :|


----------



## ZXIIIT (Oct 13, 2011)

You mean, you let her win right, right??


----------



## Randy (Oct 13, 2011)

*DEATH BY SNU SNU!*

_...not often I get to make that joke twice in one day..._


----------



## rectifryer (Oct 13, 2011)

50 is great for a girl or guy.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Oct 13, 2011)

pussy


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Oct 13, 2011)

Don't feel bad dude. My BF is in the same boat as you.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Oct 13, 2011)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Don't feel bad dude. My BF is in the same boat as you.


 
Does BF stand for boyfriend or bestfriend? 


OP: With that kinda strength I bet she can put da serious squeeze on ya.?!!!


----------



## Daiephir (Oct 13, 2011)

Boyfriend, duh


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Oct 13, 2011)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Does BF stand for boyfriend or bestfriend?
> 
> 
> OP: With that kinda strength I bet she can put a serious squeeze on ya.?!!!



Yeah she can.  I love her to death though,... but when she is angry that's everyone's sign to run like all fucking hell is breaking loose haha. She's generally super cool about everything though. And because of all this she claims I'm her bitch . Time to change that


----------



## murakami (Oct 13, 2011)

dude, a girl who is physically strong must be something else in bed i am assuming 

*wink wink*


----------



## AySay (Oct 13, 2011)

pics or gtfo


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Oct 13, 2011)

I know it'd never happen, but wouldn't a co-ed UFC division be hilariosly entertaining?

It could even be set up with a 1/2 bodyweight handicap.
For example, 120LB dudes VS 240LB oger women. Somebody call Dana White!!!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Oct 13, 2011)

murakami said:


> dude, a girl who is physically strong must be something else in bed i am assuming
> 
> *wink wink*



 I am not going into detail on that cause I have family on here .


----------



## rectifryer (Oct 13, 2011)

Are you....with your sister???!! EWWWW!!!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Oct 13, 2011)

rectifryer said:


> Are you....with your sister???!! EWWWW!!!



Hell No.


----------



## groph (Oct 13, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if most girls who worked out regularly are at least relatively stronger than most guys. I mean their power:weight ratio. Like, a guy can probably lift more in absolute terms but probably couldn't lift his own body weight whereas the girl who worked out could. Girls can get fucking strong, there just isn't really any need or expectation for them to be. There's one girl around school who I am sure can deck me. I'm 6'0 and 250 pounds, she's tall, probably 5'9 or 5'10 but she has fucking guns. She's actually pretty intimidating.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Oct 13, 2011)

groph said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if most girls who worked out regularly are at least relatively stronger than most guys. I mean their power:weight ratio. Like, a guy can probably lift more in absolute terms but probably couldn't lift his own body weight whereas the girl who worked out could. Girls can get fucking strong, there just isn't really any need or expectation for them to be. There's one girl around school who I am sure can deck me. I'm 6'0 and 250 pounds, she's tall, probably 5'9 or 5'10 but she has fucking guns. She's actually pretty intimidating.



Sounds like my gf. She can be intimidating when she needs to be.


----------



## squid-boy (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm kinda fat. So, my roommate and close friends (who happen to all be women, odd) can't really lift me. I like thinking that I can still sit on them and get away with it.


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 14, 2011)

rectifryer said:


> Are you....with your sister???!! EWWWW!!!



You're not? Da fuck's wrong with you?


----------



## highlordmugfug (Oct 14, 2011)

ZEBOV said:


> You're not? Da fuck's wrong with you?


ZEBOV, script-flipper extraordinaire.


----------



## Dan (Oct 14, 2011)

What you need to do is be stronger than her mentally. Lure her into a false sense of security and BAM







K.O.


----------



## 13point9 (Oct 14, 2011)

Return of the rock


----------



## avenger (Oct 14, 2011)

Rock...

50 pushups is solid for guy or girl! Is she ripped? You should get us some pics so we can judge.


----------



## ghostred7 (Oct 14, 2011)

Reminds me of when me & my wife were grappling (both martial artists) and she had me in a nasty arm bar....she almost broke my arm and I almost sprained her neck....helluva foreplay....aftersex was awesome tho


----------



## The Reverend (Oct 14, 2011)

This thread feels dirty to me. I don't wanna check out a fellow member's woman. Nor do I want to hear about people having sex with their wives.

And yet I was okay with the dolphin love thread?


----------



## leandroab (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## AxeHappy (Oct 14, 2011)

I think the only responsible response is to kill yourself now.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Oct 14, 2011)

Dan said:


> What you need to do is be stronger than her mentally. Lure her into a false sense of security and BAM
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:O I could never do that to her, I love her <3


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 14, 2011)

All that needs to be said, and probably has been is, you weak son.


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Oct 15, 2011)

Sounds like you either need to a) work out like a madman or b) learn to shoot.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Oct 17, 2011)

shanejohnson02 said:


> Sounds like you either need to a) work out like a madman or b) learn to shoot.



I do workout


----------



## Daiephir (Oct 17, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> I do workout



Not enough apparently


----------



## tacotiklah (Oct 17, 2011)

Well next time somebody picks on you, have her kick their ass.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Oct 18, 2011)

ghstofperdition said:


> Well next time somebody picks on you, have her kick their ass.



She has, I said " Babe I can handle it" she doesn't listen (as always ) and.... lets just say the kid now cowers in fear of her .


----------



## tacotiklah (Oct 19, 2011)

As unmanly as it may seem, I find the idea of a girl kicking ass and protecting me to be sexy. I think Im just fucked in the head.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 19, 2011)

Nevermind, this is a spam thread my bad


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 19, 2011)

So basically, you're saying your GF is Big Boss, who handed your ass to you via CQC.

AmIRight?


----------



## daemon barbeque (Oct 19, 2011)

Let her do all the cooking, shopping, cleaning, sitting on top etc. She is stronger, she can handle it


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Oct 19, 2011)

ghstofperdition said:


> As unmanly as it may seem, I find the idea of a girl kicking ass and protecting me to be sexy. I think Im just fucked in the head.



 its more fun that way...less work


----------



## Waelstrum (Oct 19, 2011)

ghstofperdition said:


> As unmanly as it may seem, I find the idea of a girl kicking ass and protecting me to be sexy. I think Im just fucked in the head.



Totally agree, there's something strangely enticing about a woman who can kick your arse.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Oct 20, 2011)

Waelstrum said:


> Totally agree, there's something strangely enticing about a woman who can kick your arse.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Oct 21, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> :O I could never do that to her, I love her <3


OK then, a smaller rock.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Nov 1, 2011)

The Atomic Ass said:


> OK then, a smaller rock.



No, just no .


----------



## tacotiklah (Nov 1, 2011)

It's sparkly, she'll love it.


----------



## The Reverend (Nov 1, 2011)

So this girl I'm working with for a group project just beat me up using only her legs. Every lie about my masculinity I tell myself has been shattered.


----------



## tacotiklah (Nov 2, 2011)

^eat 20 pounds of red meat, then go pimp-hand a girl in the face and tell her to make you a sammich. Masculinity regained.


----------



## Aevolve (Nov 2, 2011)

I had a girlfriend who never worked out who could crank out 30 or 40 pushups with no problem. I figured it was less upper body mass to push that made it easier. Plus she could rest on her tits


----------



## highlordmugfug (Nov 2, 2011)

Waelstrum said:


> Totally agree, there's something strangely enticing about a woman who can lick your arse.


How I read it.


----------



## Waelstrum (Nov 2, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> How I read it.



 Gross


----------

